# 2011 Giant Faith 0



## rollinlegend (Feb 23, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody has had experience with the Faith 0. I am look at one to purchased and I love to bomb down hill and hit 6-8 foot drop and I would like to hit bigger jump eventually. I also have to do some climbing because my group of friends never do shuttles unless we go to North star once a year. I have a Marin Quake and I can climb just about anything but is is heavy 42 pounds.
I was wondering if it climb decent and does any body have an idea about weight? Also durability?

Thanks


----------



## daynegrant (Aug 29, 2011)

Just my opinion, but I've tried out most of the best bikes and the faith-though beautiful-was disappointing in overall suspension feeling. It was lacking in plushness and wasn't as fluid as many of the other bikes like the Flatline, entourage, demo 8, demo 7(for smaller travel) and trek scratch, operator fr, 951, GT rucus, and canfield One. It just didn't have the right feel for me.


----------



## rollinlegend (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for the opinion. I will have to do some more research on it.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I wanted to buy a Faith too, but shifted my interest to the SX Trail, the SX Trail is a lot more slack and super plush suspension. That is where you should look should you decide against the Faith.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

daynegrant said:


> Just my opinion, but I've tried our most of the best bikes and the faith-though beautiful-was a big disappointment in overall suspension feeling. It was lacking in plushness and wasn't as fluid as many of the other bike like the Flatline, demo 8, operator, 951, GT rucus, and canfield One. It just didn't have the right feel for me.


Wow talk about bad advice

Flatline, Demo 8, 951, are all downhill bikes? compare to Giant Glory

Gt Ruckus is a DJ bike?? compare to Giant STP http://www.gtbicycles.com/2012/bikes/mountain/gravity/2012-ruckus-dj-1-0

Canfield is a nice bike and might be better then the Faith (opinions vary)at least it is in the right travel and head angle category.

I liked the faith I test rode but decided I wanted the bigger Giant Glory and love it.


----------



## daynegrant (Aug 29, 2011)

I think the downhill bikes can do everything a freeride bike can do and more. Very similar setup but with more travel, which I love. Just more bike to play with. But my opinion doesn't mean much. I just prefer their suspension feel. What you like is totally your preference, this is just mine. I moved up and from my experience they are better bikes.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

daisycutter said:


> Gt Ruckus is a DJ bike?? compare to Giant STP


This is a funky looking DJ bike...









I do believe that GT had a DJ ruckus, but i'm guessing he was talking about comparing the Faith with this one...


----------



## brown note (Dec 31, 2010)

*mine rides fine*

Got my 11 Faith 0 this spring and rode the piss out of it with no problems. Is it as plush as a full blown DH bike? No, but it is not a full blown DH bike. I did not want the absolute plushest ride. I wanted a bike that could be pushed real hard, feel lighter than a DH bike, and be able to get off the ground with less effort. That is exactly what I got. My Faith is an overall fun bike that feels more versital than a Glory or a SX. It will eat up an amazing amount of trail garbage without feeling like a soul sucking sponge. If you want maximum plushness look elsewhere, if you want more versatilty and a bike that can keep up with anything out there, get a Faith.


----------



## daynegrant (Aug 29, 2011)

That is what I'm saying, to each his own. You've got to find the feel your looking for and go with it. There is no best bike, you just have to get on a bunch of them. I love a lot of things about the Faith, but my riding style just takes me a little different avenue. I don't mean to ruffle any feathers. Just do some hands on research. You have to ride them yourself to know.


----------



## rollinlegend (Feb 23, 2011)

Just like what brown note said I don't want a full blown down hill bike. I want a versatility bike that handles down hill trail and can pedal to the top of the mountain. I want a bike that lighter then my Marin Quake that has 6.5ish travel bike. I like how Giants suspensions feels so I think the faith will be my next bike that will be ready once I can start riding again after my harsh crash. Thanks every one that gave their opinion, I appreciate it.


----------



## kfitz (Jun 12, 2010)

I am the owner of a 2011 faith 1 I've been riding it all year. I do love it. Im 5'6" a small frame fits me well and doesn't feel cramped but it looks super tiny. The best way to descride this bike is like a cruiser with 7 in travel. Its shines in the air, corners, pumps, drops. basicly anywhere you'd imagine a freeride bike to be the best. The faith is not a dh bike. In my opinion it sucks through rock gardens and really really steep stuff.....compared to a dh bike (my other bike is a 08 glory). Other than that its 5 pounds too heavy to be the perfect bike! I feel completely confident and comfortable sending the faith off anything. I would recomend it to anyb ody that wants a true freeride bike. Mines right at 40 pounds, so its pedalable enought to get to the top then you got a rad bike to get down. Sure the susension isn't supple as comperable rides and the headangle is steeper than most, but it is made to jump and huck. The best way to ride it is in a very "poppy or playful" way, its not a plow bike


----------



## rollinlegend (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks kfitz for your input and I order the Faith it should be here Wednesday and I should be able to hit up some trails on Sunday. Cant wait to try out a new bike.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

rollinlegend said:


> Thanks kfitz for your input and I order the Faith it should be here Wednesday and I should be able to hit up some trails on Sunday. Cant wait to try out a new bike.


Pics when you get it!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Norco Truax look mega solid and I've only heard great things.


----------



## rzalewski6 (Sep 28, 2008)

Previous posts do a pretty good job describing the Faith. Long travel, poppy, and progressive. The frame is light and beefy, mine is 37 lbs even with a 888 on it. By no means rough or harsh, just not as deep and plush feeling as a more linear 8+ inch dh bike. Kurt Sorge has no problems ripping down some super steep and rough stuff on his. A good mod for this bike is a straight 1 1/8" steerer fork and an Angleset. I have mine set at -1.5 right now. Also, this rear suspension design seems to be very picky with spring rate, you may need to try a few different ones to get it right. Pedals very well for a bike like this. Get one, and start boostin some huge gaps!


----------



## Oxygen1973 (Mar 2, 2011)

My Faith climb well at 15.8 Kg and downhill with angleset and good suspensions...


----------



## kaneman (Jun 5, 2011)

im looking at the doing the same thing. i want to go a little bigger from my current Jamis XAM, and im wondering how a faith would do as a big all mountain/freeride bike.

if it ends up being to much then ill go with a reign x or something like that


----------

